
Touring the Broad Art Museum, L.A.’s Newest Architectural Wonder - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/photo-essays/2015-09-13/touring-the-broad-art-museum-l-a-s-newest-architectural-wonder
======
gcb0
"Looking In A passerby on the street peers into the galleries, providing a
sense of scale. "

heh. even on that central street, i doubt there will be anyone on the side
walk to look in. and the small holes make it impossible to look from the car,
where all L.A. display windows are looked from.

~~~
beachstartup
there's a lot of foot traffic in downtown LA.

~~~
otisfunkmeyer
many people have a 15-year old view of Los Angeles, and downtown in
particular.

LA is one of the (imo _the_ ) great cities of the future and will be the
biggest benefactor of the transition to self-driving cars and multi-modal
transport, when it's collection-of-villages-like-nature will flourish.

The city will be like living in many cities all at the same time that you can
easily shuttle between (Long Beach, Pasadena, Venice, Santa Monica, Malibu,
Downtown, Burbank, Noho, Manhattan Beach, Topanga, mid-Wilshire, Koreatown,
Chinatown, Little Tokyo, Thaitown, Hollywood, etc.) The list goes on and on.

I know of no other place where each "neighborhood" feels as though it is its
own city. Right now, due to the nature of transportation, this has MAJOR
downsides. In the future, these will be massively mitigated and LA will become
perhaps the most desirable place in the world to live.

To add one more example, LA has the best weather of any of the world's major
cities. As the global population becomes increasingly mobile, weather will
play a larger and larger factor of where people choose to settle.

On top of this, there is major investment in making sure LA sustains its role
as the world entertainment capital as entertainment shifts to VR and is
increasingly tech-based.

LA is also at the very forefront of the global shift toward increasingly
healthy living. It's a city that may as well run on green juice. While at the
moment this is trendy and cliche, soon it will be just how more and more
people around the world eat. And much of this is invented and perfected in LA
and SoCal in general.

LA is amazing. QED.

~~~
adventured
The LA nightlife has already seen a huge benefit from the arrival of Uber.
Self-driving electric vehicles will do remarkable things to transform it
further, including reduce air pollution and traffic congestion. An exciting
future indeed.

------
hamidreza-s
.

